# Cichlid club in hampton roads Va



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I would like to start a club in Hampton Roads Va. Anyone interested please send me a PM so I can arrange for us to all meet.


----------



## swedishchris (Nov 5, 2007)

Sure, count me in!


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

where is hampton roads? i live in northern VA


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested. Bertolli: if you live in northern virginia, then hampton roads is a good 3 to 4 hours from you.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

awww hamburgers went to school right by tech last year might have been possible then....


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Capital Cichlid Association (captialcichlids.org) gets a lot of folks from NoVa and even further south (as well as southern PA and even South Jersey).

Meetings are usually the second Sat of the month in Silver Spring (right off Georgia Ave near Greenbelt Metro). We have speakers each month and have recently had Ad Konings, Chuck Rambo, Ken Davis, Paul Loiselle, and Ted Judy.

I'll also drop a plug for Aquafest: www.Aquafest2009.org which is being jointly hosted by CCA, PVAS and GWAPA on
October 16-18
Holiday Inn Laurel West
Laurel, Maryland

Matt


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

thx matt. I saw a poster for the aquafest on the door of my LFS. do you have to register in order to be able to attend?


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

nvm


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes - it's like $15 to see the speakers, etc. I think you can look at the fish and go to the auction for free. Proceeds go to the clubs...

Matt



bertolli said:


> thx matt. I saw a poster for the aquafest on the door of my LFS. do you have to register in order to be able to attend?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Count me in as well  . I just moved to Gloucester like a week ago. Still haven't found a decent place to buy fish yet  . If you have any leads on that PM me.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to get back to anyone who posted. No one replied to my original message for a while and the forum never sent me a message telling me that someone replied. I am still trying to make this happen. If you want give me a call 757-218-4120, Bryce.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

I live in Norfolk, sounds great !


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Please try and respond to me by calling or sending me your phone number. I would like to set up a swap me or something so we can all meet.


----------

